# 67 GTO WH 3:55 question



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

Evening everybody, I have a 3:55 WH code differential. When I pulled the axles out they slid right out but the exploded diagram I found shows a C clamp retainer for the axle (could have been the wrong diagram). Is the flange plate with the 4 bolts all that holds the axle in? The new axles I bought from Yukon don't appear to be fully seated.

Does this look right?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

C-clips are Chevy axles. Pontiac axles are held in with the retainer/4-bolts. I do not know how far on the axle shaft the bearings get pressed on.

*Pinion head* is the one on this forum who is the expert on rear axle's and rebuilding of them. If he does not chime in shortly, send him a message and he will set you straight to make sure you are using all the correct parts. Looks to me the axles should seat a little deeper into the spider gears.


----------



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

The C-clips make sense now, the diagram I was looking at was for a 67 Chevelle. I agree that it looks like the axle should go in a little more into the spider gear, maybe a little love tap is necessary.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

David18 said:


> The C-clips make sense now, the diagram I was looking at was for a 67 Chevelle. I agree that it looks like the axle should go in a little more into the spider gear, maybe a little love tap is necessary.


Nope, love tap won't do it. As I recall, there should be a retaining ring behind the axle bearing that holds the bearing in place? The depth of the bearing on the axle is what will determine how deep it sets in the spider gear. You want it fully engaged or you might twist the splines.

The axle stick-out has to be correct or the drum will stick out too far and not sit correctly in relationship to the brake shoes.

Not an expert on this as I simply bring in my old axle and let the shop press off the old one and press on the new one using the old axle as the template in how far the new bearing sets down on the axle. So yours may be correct, but I would get *Pinion head*'s advice before buttoning it all together.


----------



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

I did bring the old axle with the new one to a shop I trust, so I assume that the bearings are in the correct spot....hopefully.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

David18 said:


> I did bring the old axle with the new one to a shop I trust, so I assume that the bearings are in the correct spot....hopefully.


OK, just sayin' so you don't run into problems. :thumbsup:


----------



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

So measuring a few things, the surface that the bearing is sitting in is about 0.52 inches deep while the new bearing is 0.65 inches thick. So now I'm wondering if I have the right bearing.


----------



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

Well, according to National wheel bearing, i have the right one, should be 0.66 in width and 2.75 in diameter. 

So back to my original problem, I don't know why the bearing sticks out so far.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Is the brake backing plate accounted for in this?


----------



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Is the brake backing plate accounted for in this?




I feel like such an idiot right now, I completely forgot about the backing plate.


----------

